
Puppeteers Making Performance Art Weird Again - theredshifting
https://www.artsy.net/article/artsy-editorial-punk-puppeteers-making-performance-art-weird
======
spaceflunky
How is this "punk" it's just weird.

Punk is weird, but not all weird things are punk.

~~~
Nasrudith
It has some with the "DIY" attitude and "authenticity" rejection of norms but
doesn't seem quite societally linked in ethos to qualify - even by the less
typical strands like Cryptopunks.

